# North Landing Beach Campground, Va Beach



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Trying to plan a last minute, cheap getaway. Has anyone ever stayed at North Landing Beach Campground at Virginia beach? Know of any other places that are inexpensive. First Landing seems to be booked up.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

That's a new one for me too. Hope somebody chimes in with some input.

Bob


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

North Landing Beach is a wonderful little campground. The pool is nice and the sandy beach is perfect for the kids. Shallow water at the beach and adequate space to set your chairs up. Mosquitoes and flies are pretty thick in the evenings, but we love this campground because of its size. Not many activities, but the sites are large, treed, not a golf cart city and a nice relaxing place. Camp store is well stocked, most sites are full hookup and fresh vegetables for sale minutes down the road at the local farms. 
Other places to go around Va. Beach include Holiday Travel Park, much larger, lots of pools, activities and shuttle to the Oceanfront. Hope this helps!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Have stayed at both the Travel and KOA in Virginia beach. The KOA was ok but the super-sites in Travel are the best.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Reviews seem to be mixed for this campground. This link will take you to a site that offers campground information and camper reviews. Scroll down and you will find this campground. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

deanintemp said:


> Reviews seem to be mixed for this campground.


I found the same thing when I went searching for reviews. People either loved it, or hated it.

Bob


----------

